# Resources on teaching children about the bigness of GOD?



## thistle93 (Dec 23, 2013)

Any resources you can recommend on teaching children about the bigness of GOD either through reading or song? Also any that teach the attributes of GOD to children? 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Tirian (Dec 23, 2013)

How Great is Our God - Louis Giglio


----------

